# CVA Optima



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

I am looking at buying one, anyone have any good or bad experience with them?? cost is a factor for a gun I will use once a year. I already know that T/Cs , knight and austin and hallecks are better, So limit bashing to CVA,s ,,,
thanks


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I have one I love it, nickel with a monte carlo stock, I put a good scope on it killed 3 deer last year with, 150 grains on triple 7 , 245 grain power belt bullets, it shoots right on every time. I even used it last year opening day of gun season in the rifle zone, gave the 270 a brake.


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

Also I think they weigh about 8-9 lbs that helps keep the recoil of the magnum charge of 150 grains powder down to about that of a 20ga


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I did a lot of homework on a new muzzleloader last year and put my money on a CVA Optima. It shoots good groups and it is easy to handle and clean. Mine has the nickel barrel and a camo stock. I know I made the right decision for me.


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I use my muzzle loader for all my deer hunting. I do not own an optima however,just thought you might use yours more often too


----------



## ChasinSprints (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought the CVA Optima Pro a couple years ago with the nickel barrell. I have not had a bit of problems with her. Easy to clean and very accurate. I don't have the need to shoot the magnum loads with it and the 100gr powder that I do use stop the deer withing a few yards. I am very satisfied with it.


----------



## Deercamp (May 19, 2008)

I picked up the Optima Pro this summer and so far I Love it. I have it dialed in with 100 grains using shockwave sabots. Bang for the buck it was the best . I look forward to this season.
Good luck in making your decision.


----------



## lumpy (Sep 3, 2004)

100 grain pyro, and a 245 hornady sst sabot, Deadly accurate .
i have had mine for 4 years without a hitch.


----------



## andy capp (Aug 14, 2002)

Do think that because it is inexpensive, that it aint worth beans. Alot of people, kill alot of deer with these inexpensive muzzleloaders. You cannot go wrong with a cva.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

OK I stopped by wal-mart on the way home and picked up one, it was $217 for the black/blue model, I got it home and played with it a while, got scope mounted and laser sighted, I like the way it handles, the barrel release will take some getting used to, but i will do my best to kill some deer with it starting the 20th in the thumb 
thanks for the input. I was concerned over the price,,, my rottwieller is concerned with firing the 209 caps in the living room,,, he departs when i pick it up  range time this weekend,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## RAMBOY (Jul 20, 2008)

The Gander Mountain in Novi had 45 caliber Optimas for $169 several months ago.


----------



## HunterDude (Sep 6, 2008)

I got mine from walmart also, I only paid 160 plus tax, But had to go to ohio to get it they where sold out here in southeast lower. 

My scope cost about 2 times what I paid for the gun But I was well worth it.

Its the only gun I used for the last 2 gun seasons.

I use to be a semiauto guy tell I pick up the cva.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

they have two left at wal-mart at gratiot and hall rd,, one camo one black, but at 217 / 264. I plan on doing some shooting wen


----------



## SNIPER17HMR (Jan 11, 2008)

great deal at bass pro http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s..._102351_400003001_400000000_400003000_400-3-1


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

Same price for thumb hole at wally-land but no package with it.
Shot mine today, way off paper to start but got it close, ended session early but, headed out sunday to fix issue with sights and scope, forgot some essential cleaning equipment ( dumb move) ! due to conerns over rain I half hearted ly went to range and forgot my "box" of goodies,,,, sunday is another range day,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## SNIPER17HMR (Jan 11, 2008)

which wal-mart i live in white lake and my wal-mart doesn't have them out yet


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

SNIPER17HMR said:


> which wal-mart i live in white lake and my wal-mart doesn't have them out yet


gratiot and hall rd, m-59, they had two left as of saturday, one black one camo.

mine shoots pretty good, everyone tells me the damp rainy weather will have an effect on them but out to 100yards -far end of range, its money,,, 3 in less than 3-4 inch group, 4th was one operator induced flyer,,,, out to 6+ inchs,, next saturday its time for the real test in the thumb,,,


----------



## RAMBOY (Jul 20, 2008)

Bass Pro has an Optima package on sale right now. For $299 you get the Optima, scope, and a carrying case.


----------



## trailwart (Mar 20, 2004)

there are alot of cva haters out there, as with any modle or make. i have a cva optima camo stock/nickle barrel and its the best shooting mz i have owned. when i bought mine, money wasnt an issue and i had actually planned on buying a differnt mz that day but after holding a few different guns, the cva fit me the best. took a scope and mounts of 1 of my other guns and mounted on the optima and bore sighted it. my dad, cousin and i went to sight it in, started at 30yrds of a bench to see where it hit, bullseye, 2nd shot thought i missed but when i walked to the paper it had actually went through the same hole(looked like an 8 punched out). moved back to 100yds of the bench and it the bullseye(bottom of it) made another shot and thoght i missed, walked to the paper and i see another 8 punched out. made a few adjustments on elevation so i would be at the top of the bullseye. took a shot and hit at the top just as it was planned, after dad and my cousin took some shots and was in the paint, they were overly surprised that this gun was grouping so well. dad told my brother how well it shot and he didnt believe it as he is a tc diehard, so at deercamp he wanted to see what it could do so he set a mustard bottle out at 100yrds and said hit it(we had a bench rest), sat on the rest put the bottle in the scope and pulled the trigger and the bottle dissapeared. took a walk to it and hit it in the middle of the bottle but just off to the left side. his jaw dropped because he always heard about what junk they are, but that day changed his mind. the optima is a good gun and a very accurate gun as well. not every gun will shoot the same, but i know if i miss a deer that it wouldnt the guns fault, it would be mine as i have a gem of a shooter.


----------

